# Schneider ATV12 maximale Leistung



## abacus (29 August 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

auf der Suche nach einer Lösung bin ich über dieses Forum gestolpert, und es scheint hier gibts genau die Leute, die das wissen könnten was ich wissen sollte.

Ich bin dabei meine Gartenbewässerung zu automatisieren (bissl spät diesen Sommer), aber schon mal für nächstes Jahr. Ich habe einen Brunnen, und für den habe ich eine Tiefbrunnenpumpe mit 2,2kW gekauft. Klasse Teil, da kommt richtig viel Wasser, toll um den Pool zu füllen, aber für die Bewässerung ists zu viel.

Daher habe ich noch einen Schneider Frequenzumrichter ATV12 erstanden, der soll nun die Pumpe steuern. Grob funktionierts auch, ich kann am Poti die Leistung regeln, aber: die maximale Leistung ist weit weniger wie wenn ich die Pumpe über den Kondensator ansteuere. Nun gibts im Frequenzumwandler vieeele Parameter, die Betriebsanleitung ist nicht gerade intuitiv und ich steck fest. Hat jemand eine Ahung wo die Leistung steckt? Angeblich bringt der Frequenzumwandler 50Hz und 220V, also eigentlich so wie der Kondensator, oder?

Bin Physiker, also nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen, aber mit solchen Steuerungen hatte ich noch nichts zu tun, sorry.

Grüße
sven


----------



## JoopB (30 August 2018)

Welche type ATV12 habe sie (Wenn is die pumpe mit ein condensator laufen last brauche Sie ein 2fasige umrichter (An eingangs seite nur 2 anschussen) und fur ein motor von 2,2KW. Bie Scheider gibt es 2 und 3 fase umrichter fur 200-240V primar, a der secundaire seite bekomt man ein 3 fase aus mit ein max spannung von de eingangs spannung. Ich habe fur jahre zuruck an ein anlage gearbeitet mit fur kleine motoren 230V Lenze umrichter diese umrichter hatte an ddie primare seite auch 3 anschlusse fur ein 3fase 230V netz aber bei ein 230/400V nets wurde  1 fase an klemme L1 und L2 angeschlossen und de Nul an klemme L3, An der motor had man dan ein 3x 220V spannung bei 50Hz  

Joop


----------



## abacus (30 August 2018)

Hallo, 

es ist ein Frequenzumrichter für 2,2kW und 220V, also 2-phasig. Soweit sollte eigentlich alles stimmen. Die Pumpe läßt sich ja auch ansteuern, nur bei angeblich voller Drehzahl kommt halt viel weniger Wasser als bisher. Halbe Drehzahl könnte etwa hinkommen. Der Frequenzwandler zeigt aber 50Hz und 220V am Ausgang an 

Grüße
abacus


----------



## JoopB (30 August 2018)

ist der motor 3 fasig an der frequenz regler angeschossen ? Und wie hoch ist die moter strom?


----------



## abacus (31 August 2018)

Ja, der Motor hängt 3 phasig am Regler. Strom ist auf maximal 11A eingestellt.


----------



## PN/DP (31 August 2018)

Und wie hoch "ist" der tatsächliche Ist-Strom den der Motor nimmt/bekommt?

Harald


----------



## JoopB (31 August 2018)

Ich denke dass die Ausgangs strom rund 7,9A is bij vollast von der motor. 11A ist dan etwas weniger dan 1,5 x I nominal. 
Sie konte also probieren um die wasser auslauf gans zu schliessen wen die pumpe hochlauf. Wenn er kein wasser liefert ist die druck wel auf max ader die benodigte leistung ist weniger dan er wasser liefert. 
Normal konte Sie auf der regler auch der motor strom auf lesen. 
Sie konte auch probieren die hochlauf rampe langer zu machen, wenn ein motor direct gestarted wurde (wie bei Ihr mit der condensator) ist die anlauf strom minimal 4 bis 6 x Inom. Der umrichter lievert max 1,4 x INom wenn die anlauf rampe zu kurs ist komt der motor nicht an das gewunste toerenzahl.


----------



## abacus (31 August 2018)

Ich habe leider nur so ein einfaches Hobbymultimeter, daher kann ich den Strom nicht messen :-? 
Der ATV zeigt an, dass 220V anliegen, also sollte der Motor genügend Strom ziehen können, soweit mein Verständnis.

Anfangs hatte ich das Problem, dass nach kurzer Motorlaufzeit immer die Fehlermeldung kam:
OLF
Überlast Motor

•  Auslösung durch zu hohen 

Motorstrom

•  Einstellung des thermischen Motorschutzes und 

Motorlast überprüfen.

Nachdem ich die Strombegrenzung angehoben habe funktioniert das.


Was mich auch wundert, ich kann mit dem Multimeter am Ausgang keine Wechselspannung messen. Das zeigt nichts an, d.h. ausserhalb der Messgrenze, die ist aber 600V ... seltsam.

Die Hochlauframpe ist 3s, werde ich mal vergrößern. Bin jetzt leider übers Wochenende auf Arbeit und von der Pumpe getrennt.

Grüße
abacus


----------



## weißnix_ (31 August 2018)

Einfache Multimeter ohne TRMS-Funktion zeigen oft nur Gülle an, wenn man am FU-Ausgang misst.
Ein Problem was ich hier sehe, aber nicht vollständig erklären kann:

Solche Pumpen haben oft einen AC220V-Motor mit *Hilfs*wicklung, dh. es ist kein 3~ Asynchronmotor in Steinmetzschaltung.
Wie sich der Motor mit Hilfswicklung an eine 3~FU verhält ist für mich jz ein wenig unklar. Theoretisch sollte das bei kleinen Motoren Funktiionieren, Praktisch ist der Kondensator in Reihe zur Hilfswicklung ein Spannungsteiler mit Phasenverschiebung. Die Phasenverschiebung beträgt jz am FU exakt 120° - zusätzlich wird die Hilfswicklung aber mit vollem Strom beaufschlagt. Das kann jz das Drehfeld am Rotor in "der anderen Richtung elliptisch machen". Normalerweise wird das durch den Zweiphasenbetrieb ohnehin elliptische Drehfeld durch die mechanische Lage der Hilfswicklung kompensiert - durch den vollen Strom auf der Wicklung kann der Effekt aber in die negative Richtung kippen.

In der Folge hätte der Motor eine hohe Stromaufnahme bei ungenügendem Drehmoment - Nenndrehzahl wird nicht erreicht.

Sry - der Gedanke kreist in meinem Kopf seit Threadstart. Ich hab mich bisher zurückgehalten um meine mangelnde Kompetenz auf dem Sektor nicht allzusehr zu exponieren 

Ich wollte schon seit geraumer Zeit dieses Experiment bei mir mal starten - habe es abeer genau wegen dieser Bedenken noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## abacus (31 August 2018)

Hmmm, mit Bergriffen wie "Hilfswicklung" kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen, ich hab 3 gleich dicke Kabel gesehen und dann dachte ich halt ... so ist das eben, wenn man zu wenig Ahnung hat :-?

Es geht um diese Pumpe:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/2-2-KW-1400...-Brunnenpumpe-Rohrpumpe-7-2-bar-/253529253626

D.h. wenn man die Motor-Anschlüsse an der Kiste mit dem Konsensator durchtauscht, dann müßte sie anders laufen wenn eine Hilfswicklung im Spiel ist. Wäre es ein 3~ Asynchronmotor in Steinmetzschaltung würde sich bei diesem Kabeltausch nichts änder ... muss ich nächste Woche mal testen.

Wenn das allerdings so wäre, dann hätte ich die Kohle für den Frequenzwandler in den Sand gesetzt und hätte immer noch keine Lösung für mein Problemchen, nicht nett ... 

Grüße
abacus


----------



## PN/DP (31 August 2018)

abacus schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nur so ein einfaches Hobbymultimeter, daher kann ich den Strom nicht messen :-?


Im Überwachungsmodus MOn kann man sich den aktuellen Motorstrom (LCr) anzeigen lassen.
siehe ATV12-Benutzerhandbuch

Harald


----------



## abacus (31 August 2018)

Ok, Strom muss ich dann mal schauen.

Gerade mal kurz die Widerstände an den Anschlüssen des Motors gemessen: 4,8 Ohm - 3,4 Ohm - 2,1 Ohm ich fürchte das spricht gegen einen 3~ Asynchronmotor ...

Grüße
abacus


----------



## doctorVLT (1 September 2018)

Sorry aber laut EbayInfo ists ne normale Schuko 1phasen pumpe.
Ob die FU tauglich ist, von der Isolierung her , ist fraglich.

Kasnn mir nicht vorstellen dass es so geht.

Schick doch mal ein FOTO von den "Leitungen".

Wegen Sicherheit und Messtauglichkeit muss ich Weißnix Recht geben. Durch das AUsgnagsspannungsverfahren / PWM misst mann viel Mist wenn das richtige Multimeter fehlt.

DOC


----------



## abacus (3 September 2018)

Hallo,

zur Pumpe gehen halt 3 identische Leiter plus eine Erdung, das sah für mich auf den ersten Blick halt 3phasig aus und so mancher 3phasenmotor wird über eine Phase und Steinmetzschaltung angesteuert.

FU geht wohl nicht, werde den mal zurück geben, immerhin 300€ gespart.

Kann ich dann die Pumpe denn dann mit einem Phasenschneider runterregulieren?

Grüße
sven


----------



## weißnix_ (3 September 2018)

Phasenanschnitt als Steuerverfahren funzt vermutlich auch nur mittelprächtig.
Ich nutze bei meinem Brunnen ein Sanftanlaufgerät (Phasenanschnitt).

Andere Ffrage: Wie macht sich denn das "zuviel" an Leistung bemerkbar?
Im Zweifel ist es vor allem der Windkessel, der passend gewählt sein muss. Bei einer 2,2kW Pumpe brauchst Du vrmtl. >>50l.
Alternativ kaufst Du eine Pumpe mit Drehstrommotor.


----------



## abacus (3 September 2018)

Stimmt, so ein Softstarter wäre sinnvoll, leider habe ich auf die Schnelle nur solche für 3phasen Asynchronmotoren gefunden. Kannst du ein Gerät enpfehlen?

Windkessel ist keiner geplant, es soll ja nur bei Nacht bissl der Garten gewässert werden. Das zuviel an Leistung macht sich halt in einem sehr hohen Druck bemerkbar. Ich habe einen Verteiler und daran hängen dann 5 Rasensprenger und 5 Bewässerungsschläuche, für die Pumpe ist das ein Witz (sie wurde ursprünglich auch für einen anderen Zweck angeschafft). Dadurch läßt sich der Druck in den einzelnen Bewässerungszweigen über den Kugelhahn kaum einstellen. Ich denke es ist auch nicht gut für die Pumpe gegen einen so hohen Druck zu arbeiten. Ich habe das dann durch einen Bypass gelöst, der einfach Wasser wieder zurück in den Brunnen pumpt, aber dadurch wird Sand und Dreck aufgewirbelt, was auch wieder nicht gut für die Pumpe ist. Daher hätte ich gerne für die Bewässerungsgeschichte die Leistung der Pumpe reduziert, Sanftanlauf hört sich auch gut an, denn wenn die einschaltet, dann bekommen die Schläuche schon dicke Backen.


----------



## weißnix_ (3 September 2018)

Ohne Windkessel in Hydraulikanlagen geht agrnicht. Da kann schon das Schließen eines Ventils (kugelhahn!!!) Rohrbruch bedeuten.
Die betriebsanleitung der Pumpe dürfte das schon vorgeben.

crydom MCSS4825 hab ich im Einsatz seit Jahren.

Denk lieber über eine passende Pumpe nebst Windkessel nach. Nimmst Du eine Drehstrompumpe wird auch ein FU sinnvoll nutzbar. Bedenke bei Deiner Anwendung: Die Stromaufnahme einer Strömungspumpe steigt mit der Fördermenge, nicht mit dem Druck. Dein Bypass bedeutet also massive Energieverbrennung.


----------



## abacus (3 September 2018)

Bypass ist auf alle Fälle Mist.

Windkessel ist im Prinzip sinvoll, aber ich denke ich kann drauf verzichten, da an der Anlage ja kein Hahn auf oder zugedreht wird. Ein Windkessel wäre vergleichsweise aufwändig zu installieren, denn der steht mir sonst ziemlich im Weg rum, daher versuche ich das zu vermeiden.

Wenn ich einen Softstart mit einstellbarer Maximalleistung hätte, wäre das eigentlich perfekt. Das müßte sich doch eigentlich irgendwie finden lassen ...


----------



## weißnix_ (3 September 2018)

Hab ich schonmal im bezahlbaren Segment vergeblich gesucht. Das Steuerrelais wäre teurer geworden als eine neue Pumpe.
Die Crydom und Crouzet Steuerrelais sind alle nur für ohmsche Last. deswegen hab ich das Sanftanlaufrelais gewählt. Der Plan war, über langsames PWM das Relais in der Rampe auf einem quasistatischen Zustand zu halten. Die Pumpe hat da nicht so mitgemacht wie ich das wollte: Zuwenig Schwungmasse bei zu hohem Gegenmoment vermutlich. Hab es aufgegeben und meinen Windkessel aufgestockt.
Achso: Ohne Drucksensor (stetig) wird das eh nix, weil mit steigender Abnahmemenge die Pumpe mehr Leistung braucht - eine statische Einstellung des Phasenanschnitts wird da kontraproduktiv wirken. Theoretisch.


----------



## abacus (3 September 2018)

Hmmm, man sollte nicht denken, dass das so ein Problem ist, manchmal lauern aber genau die dort wo man sie nicht vermutet.

Ich hab noch so einen Drehzahlregler hier:
https://www.pollin.de/p/drehzahlregler-18420-351144

Wenn ich da mal testweise kurz die 2,2kW Pumpe dranhänge, kann ich da was kaputt machen?

Softstart und Drehzahlregler in Reihe ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so der Hit ...


----------



## weißnix_ (3 September 2018)

Als erstes solltest Du klären, was die 2,2kW bei der Pumpe sind: Aufgenommene Leistung oder Motorwellenleistung.
Sofern ersteres könnte das Gerät mitspielen. Im Zweifel sollte es eine Feinsicherung haben. 2200 Watt Aufnahmeleistung sind so knapp 10A.


----------



## abacus (5 September 2018)

So, der 4kW Phasenschneider für 45€ ist angekommen und damit läßt sich die Pumpe ausreichend genau steuern.
Das Leben kann so einfach sein.

Vielen, vielen Dank für den Hinweis, dass mein Pumpenmotor kein 3 Phasenmotor ist, das war der Schlüssel zur Lösung.


----------

